# egg drench question



## goatblessings

I know this is probably basic for most of you, but this is our first time showing 4h market wethers. I've been reading about the "eggdrench" . Question is do you use that in addition to their diet or in place of? How does this affect the rumen - should I do it a little at a time? We just don't want to make anyone sick - and we have never used a drench before except for meds. We want to be as educated as possible - so any advice is welcome!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yes, start very small, like an ounce at a time, once a day, then twice a day, then slowly up the amount. You give it in addition to their feed. So they still should be getting hay and grain, and water, minerals etc, all you're doing is giving them a bit of the egg drench. Don't start them on it too soon though. If you still have more than a month, wait.


----------



## goatblessings

Thanks so very much. This makes a lot of sense! Wanted to go about this the right way. we still have a long time to go (fair not until July) but we want to learn how to do things the right way with plenty of time to spare. Thanks again!


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking

If you are doing the egg drench, It works best if you do it 2 weeks before each show and then stop until the next show! We don't like drenching the goats every time so we squirt the drench of their feed. Start a little bit at a time and work your way up.


----------



## bbpygmy

What is the purpose of the egg drench?


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking

bbpygmy said:


> what is the purpose of the egg drench?


----------



## Jessica84

I'm totally going to try this with my kids, but I'm not as out going as you so maybe mix with their grain lol 
We used to always add a egg to our bottle calfs bottles I don't know why I never thought about doing this with the goats.


----------



## goatblessings

Thanks for all the info - everyone here is a wealth of information and awesome! Will they actually eat it if you top dress? Mine tend to be extremely finicky. Won't even eat Alfalfa pellets.


----------



## bbpygmy

Ok how do you make it? Is it just eggs?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Courtesy of Gail Christian. 


30 eggs, 
one 12 oz. can of condensed milk..24 oz. of water (use the milk can) 
4 oz. honey
4 oz. mazzola corn oil
4 oz. decaf. chocolate flavored Ovaltine (if you are subject to drug test, be sure it is decaf. because of the caffeine) if you can't find decaf then use vanilla or strawberry flavor they will work fine.

Mix with blender, or mixer, hand ladle into storage containers. This will make about one gallon because of the raw egg, store in refigerator or ice chest with ice at the shows

Start about two weeks before show by giving them 10 oz. 2-3 times daily.

If you feed wet feed, then simply pour 10 oz. twice per day over their grain ration.

If they are under finished are really stale, you can feed 10 oz. 3-5 times day (24hrs.).

It will really bring back their top over the rack and loin. Lambs that have a gut, I would recommend cutting their grain ration in half about week before show. Then give them 10 oz. of the egg recipe 3-5 times per day. In most cases they will lose their gut and their tops will handle fresh. Some lambs or goats may scour...if that happens...just back off on the amount of drench fed and give 36 cc of Pepto Bismol (12 cc syringe 3 times) they will dry up real quick. Some may bloat, again back off on the amount fed, dissolve 3-4 Alkaseltzer tablets in warm water, about 2 ounces, drench, they will be down in a matter of minutes. This drench has been used successfully for about 25 years.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Now, I would NOT start out with 10oz at once for them, that is for sure to throw their rumen off. Start with maybe 2oz. and work up.


----------



## goathiker

^^ agree, start about 2 weeks before the target time to build the drench up slowly.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And also, I don't know about the alkaseltzer, it creates bubbles, so I don't know how it would help with bloat.


----------



## goathiker

I would suggest Di-Gel liquid...


----------

